# How to install chipset drivers



## David_UK

I have a 2nd hand Time PC and I want to reinstall win98se.  It's an ALI chipset with MS5182 printed between the PCI slots.
Google has taken me to driver sites which have .BIN files for the chipset drivers, but I don't know how to install from these.  I have only used .EXE files for chipset drivers before.
Am I going fundamentally wrong somewhere?
Thanks, David.


----------



## lynx6200

I have'nt installed from a bin file either, not even sure you can.  These are just files where programs usualy store data,.  You may just need to move the file to a specific folder.  It that computer one you built, or what manufacturar is it by?  

If its a manufactured one, or even at the m/b brand website, you should be able to find and download chipset drivers.


----------



## Lax

Look for the model of the board, then search for that, see if anything turns up on google. Also try www.driverguide.com, generally have every driver you ever need. Best way to do it would be to go to the manufacturer's (sp) site and download from there (if they still have them hosted and if they are still around).


----------



## David_UK

Lord AnthraX & Lynx6200

Thanks for your comments.
Sadly, it's a _Time_ PC, so the company website is now taken down.

I have found some drivers for the 2 main chips I can see (would these be the nth & sth bridges?) - I put the numbers into Driverguide.  I have had no luck with the model number (except to find the same board for sale!).  After reinstalling 98se, all the components seem to be working in device manager so I guess the chipset is at least partly supported by the OS.

Is there a dedicated website to look up mobo's and find drivers?
Thanks


----------



## Cromewell

probably the motherboard manufacturer or chipset manufacturer.


----------



## Praetor

> go find ur motherboard boxed driver installation. it also can be found on www.intel.com/download


It's not an intel chipset.


----------

